# Mesh Count for Halftone Design



## cbdoya (Aug 8, 2014)

Hi, I'm trying to recreate this design I had gotten printed before, but I'm having trouble when burning the screen. As you can see from the sample picture, the design has different color greys, and the face area is very detailed with multiple shadows, etc. My questions are:

Which mesh should I use? I was thinking printing black plastisol with a white underbase.

Also, when Im converting the artwork to half tones what should the Frequency and Angle be?

Thanks.


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

One underbases light inks that are printed on dark garments, not the otherway around.

22 or 22.5 is a good angle for any single-color work.

Mesh and frequency are related, or at least there are limits imposed by what one chooses for one that affect the other. The rule of thumb is that the mesh should be at least 4 or 5 times the frequency. If you are aiming for high detail, and it sounds like you are, then you probably want a frequency of at least 55.

The harder bit is adjusting for Dot Gain, so the mid and darker areas don't end up too black, and the highlights don't get blown out.


----------



## Print Edition (Sep 9, 2016)

45 degrees without doubt on your angles.

Mostly because this is the most dramatic angle and therefore is the angle your eye wants to search .... really. All other dots are 15 degrees off this when doing CMYK.

45 DPI

Mesh in Australian (Rest of the world) = 62T per CM

or U.S. (Approx 2.5 x) / (0.393701inch : 1cm) = 160 -ish mesh count

And you can print all day waterbased inks.

I use Permaset but if you are using plastisol the same mesh counts / dot counts are good.

Cheers - have fun man!

Steve Woods


----------

